# Too many firsts



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't sleep... I should be asleep, I have to get up at 8am tomorrow. But I keep thinking about all the things I have done this year without my dogs for the first time, and all the things that are still coming... 
I always took my dogs a lot of places and events and things like that, especially Ginger so there are a lot of things that remind me of them, and a lot of things I am going to be doing for the first time without them.

This weekend is a Dog Easter Egg Hunt. I always took Ginger and Pooch to that, and they had a lot of fun. The first time we went, Pooch quickly learned how to pop open the plastic easter eggs with his teeth and get at the treats inside. Every year he would find and open the eggs himself (I had to open Ginger's eggs.) They used to just have the eggs in an open field which seemed a little boring to me so I sent the park district a message suggesting they hide the eggs. Last year they did which made things more interesting. I also met a really handsome longhaired GSD last year and when his owner saw me posing Ginger and Pooch on a rock, she brought him over to join us. This year I plan to take Bianca to the event, but it will be hard to go for the first time without Ginger and Pooch.











I've already had a number of "firsts" without them and each one has been difficult... Halloween, Christmas, the holiday pet bazaar shelter benefit I always took them to, the Chicagoland Pet Expo... At the Pet Expo this year I almost started crying when I petted Ginger's friend Mattie who is also a Golden. Ginger and Mattie only saw each other once or twice a year but they always recognized each other. We used to volunteer for the Dog Scouts booth at the expo and Ginger and Mattie always drew a lot of attention when they both posed up on the platform. I also used to enter the "Lovable Pooch Contest" at the pet expo, usually I would choose either Ginger or Pooch to enter and each one had one the contest several times.

Ginger and Mattie (different years)-





























Pooch (in costume that won the contest, the prize was this photo taken by a prof. and some other stuff)










I know as the year goes on there will be more and more firsts, and each one reminds me all over again that they are gone. As the weather gets warmer there are more events and things where I would normally be taking Ginger and Pooch... We had a lot of "traditions" of events we would attend every year.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I don't know what to say, only if there would be some way to prolong dog's lifespan, health everything((..of course this is my foolish wish maybe. I think it is the dark side of the life..the death. I'm so sorry again.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Ginger and Pooch are so obviously loved so very much. It is so very hard to lose one of our fur babies but to lose 2 so close together must be unbearable. Many hugs to you, this year of firsts must be so very hard.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through this, yet have great respect for the love you have for your dogs. They were so lucky to have spent their lives with you. It is so obvious in the photos and your message that they were a huge part of your life - and very, very happy.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What cute and sweet looking dogs. What a wonderful life they had with you. It's so painful to lose your beloved companion, but two of them must be so difficult. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I am sorry too and since my family and I have been going to the Chicagoland Pet Expo for over 10 yrs. I can certainly relate to making friends and being reunited year after year. Hopefully you will make new friends with Bianca.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Memories are always special of pets we have lost. It is hard to go to events and have Holiday's without them around, but their memories will always be with you.


----------

